# *NEW* Clown Fish Questions



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, Im levi from b.c canada, and id like to keep Clown Loaches...

I looked around in the pet store and seen these, i was about to buy some, but decided id find out more info about them.. I am going to buy a 45 gallon tank, and put sand in it, i will have 2 filters, and some live plants, with a few large rocks.. i will also have 2 common plecos with them. Id like to have 4 Clown loaches, as a school.. and when i was looking i seen a figure 8 puffer fish, would they get along?

Id just like more information on Clown loaches and if you think a 45 will be big enough, otherwise i can buy a 55. 

Thanks,
Levi


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Honestly, neither are going to be big enough. Clown loaches can grow to be over a foot long and need at LEAST 75 gallons to grow to their full potential. 
There are a lot of other loaches that can manage in a 45 gallon, though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Well a Clown Fish is a salt water fish, i'm sure you're just referring to the clown loach though. Clown loaches do get very big, about 1 foot. A 55 gallon is only about 1 foot front to back. Also keep in mind that they are nocturnal, so you need to have good cover for them and you will not see them during the day a whole lot. Good idea on the 4 clown fish, they like to school, usually 5+ is the magic number but 4 will be perfectly fine.

I don't know anything about puffer fish, sorry.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

from what i've read figure 8 puffers are agressive and would probably not do well with small clown loaches... hope that helps


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

forgitaboutit.............scratch the common plecos..they can exceed 3 feet in length..
the puffer will kill the loaches...
you would be able to keep 6 or 8 clown loaches in a 45 for a couple of years..but you had better start saving for a 125 by then...they can reach a length of 15 inches.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

ixnay on the ufferfishpay if you want the loaches to live. 
Never get a common pleco. Ever. It just makes life easier. Get a smaller pleco  Lots of cool ones that stay reasonable sized exist for very reasonable prices. 2 most common are Bristle-nosed and Rubber-lipped. You can get either one at Petsmart on a fairly regular basis. Every now and then I will go in and they won't have either, but that is rare.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, i am buying a 55 Gallon, will have 4 Clown loaches, and some smaller plecos, probably rubbernose 

No puffer fish.

What plants do Clown loaches like, and Can i use Saltwater beach driftwood? i would wash it, bake it, wash it again, and then bake it again, would that sterylize it good enough? or should i not use any saltwater driftwood AT ALL?

Otherwise, what kind of wood can i use that might look like driftwood? 

I will also get a few rocks, from a freshwater stream, and boil them, and clean them, so they have nice caves to go through..

Any tips for me? My #1 Question is, what plants should i get?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

iClownLoach said:


> if you think a 45 will be big enough, otherwise i can buy a 55.


CL:

You are off a digit, ie. 150G.

These creatures are large and social in that the minimum recommended is six.

TR


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, i have bought a 45 gallon tank, it only cost 40 bucks, came with a 3 foot long light, 3 pieces of a castle, and about 6 fake plants.

I will be buying a filter soon, Seeing if the heater it came with works, and then i will buy some Clown loaches when i have it all ready - with right temps, and some real plants if i should get some..

BY THE WAY : i should have mentioned, this isnt gonna be a full time place for the loaches, i will have 300 bucks by the beginning of febuary to spend on bigger better stuff for them 

Now if someone could RECCOMEND some stuff for me to buy for them...? Id like to know...

What LIVE plants (If any?)
Should i use fake plants?
Can i use driftwood just cure it? (Any good curing methods?)
Whats a Good cheap sand i an buy? (Dark, Or BLACK)

Id just like to know what things they like, so they can have a happy enviroment.. And not be in pain, or to closed in, or have the tank too stuffed full with stuff (Or not enough)

Thanks for everyones help, and please understand, they wont always live in a 45 gallon tank, i will buy atleast a 70 gallon tank probably in april (My birthday) 

Does anyone here own clown loaches and know anything they 'Like' (Food, rocks, wood, sand, Temperature) Any tips would be great


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

temps should be 80-82 degrees..lots of good filtration..good current too..
foods...earthworm sticks..spirulina..Plecocaine..lol....veggie sticks..red wigglers..snails..just make sure that they get a good varied diet..
for plants ; look for some anubias and java ferns..attatch them to rocks or pieces of driftwood..crypt will also work ok..clown loaches tend to enjoy digging up plants..
give them some caves as they like to hide.
they prefer a PH of 7.0 or lower..and love to be in shoals..the more ; the merrier..i had a herd of 25 4-6 in clowns in a 150 wide..they were a blast to watch..i currently have 50 small ones that i am raising to put in a big tank..


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

how can i attach plants to rocks or wood? lol, is there a glue or something? :s Also: Can i get driftwood from a beach?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Attach plants to driftwood by using thread. Don't using fishing line because it wont eventually decay and you fish could possibly get caught in it.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Cacatuoides said:


> Attach plants to driftwood by using thread. Don't using fishing line because it wont eventually decay and you fish could possibly get caught in it.


So i can use driftwood? 

How can i Cure it to make sure that it doesnt Hurt the freshwater fish? How can i wash all the salt and bacteria off there... with my Reptiles i was told to just bake it for about 30 mins to kill all germs and gunk


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

You need to boil it for a fish tank to get the tannin out. They say bleach or boil, but boiling is better. Give a good long boil, or your tank will be very yellow/brown for a long time. And the boiling also kills any bacteria or parasites that may have hitched a ride.


----------

